
Show HN: I spent weeks trying alternatives to 24hr time. This system won - estitesc
https://newdaynew.me
======
estitesc
Hey HN,

A few months ago I started an experiment called “hacker time,” living on
alternatives to the 24-hour clock. The system that won divided the waking day
into 10 blocks of 100 minutes each. It is like a metric system for time that
starts when I wake up at 0.00 and ends at 9.99 when I should be sleeping.

Throughout quarantine I’ve been building newDay, a calendar/planner that uses
this system. Here are a few things you can do with it:

\- Set up hourly intentions for each of the 10 newHours (takes me <10 min each
night).

\- Monitor weather / sun level data throughout the day

\- Navigate with vim-like hotkeys

\- Import/Export from Google calendar

Many of today’s tech companies have an abusive relationship with their users’
attention and data. newDay strives to earn your usage by helping guide you on
the path you choose while holding your time, attention, and data as sacred.

I am committed to transparency when it comes to the use of your data. You can
use newDay in an anonymous cookie-only mode. More details here:
[https://newdaynew.me/privacy](https://newdaynew.me/privacy). I know there is
still room for improvement and I welcome community feedback.

newDay has helped me build a fulfilling life while quarantined, and I hope
that it works well for you, too. All thoughts, feedbacks, rants, and nitpicks
are welcome.

\- esc

------
temporallobe
Interestingly enough, the US Navy used 18-hour “days” on some of their subs to
address issues of sleep deprivation and scheduling. There are some interesting
articles out there on the topic, but eventually they went back to the standard
24-hour day. Using a different paradigm for time is a neat concept, but for
practical reasons, it would just never sync with the rest of the world.

------
ecargnfx
Interesting system and redesign of time. It's mapping more closely to my maker
schedule/mental model with the chunking of time and intentions, should enable
more deep flow work

~~~
estitesc
Thanks for that thought.

------
zan2434
refreshing to see a departure from something we take as entirely default - our
system of time! A friend and I actually spent some time thinking about what
life in metric time would look like a few years ago ([https://yef.im/metric-
time](https://yef.im/metric-time)), so it's really cool to see it turned into
a product that actualizes that way of thinking.

------
stedman
Looks like the core insight is 100 minute hours so that you have enough time
to get in flow for deep work.

Love that it integrates w/ GCal!

